# Adobe Photoshop Elements 11



## tommy2k8 (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know whether this is in the right forum, but do move it if it is:

I use PhotoShop Elements 10, I upgraded to 11, on a Windows 7 64-bit system. When I try to change colour handling and colour management, for some reason I cannot change the either settings, they return to the previous settings!

I have tried uninstalling all the Photoshops and print software and reinstalling in various combinations. It seems to be okay for a while and then for no logical reason the problem re-occurs!

I have an HP as a day-to-day printer and an Epson R3000 for photographic work.

It is strange but I now have a similar issue with the HP on my other PC (also Win 7 64-bit and exactly the same software)

I have had an online chat with Adobe and they have reset the colour preference file, which apparently were corrupt, and it worked for a while, then reverted back again.

My friend has exactly the same software, same OS, even the same Epson printer, and his works perfectly!

Any clues please?


----------

